# Bluez doesn't find any device (bluetooth not working)

## Astarot

Hi there,

i have a problem, i was trying to configure bluetooth on my Dell Studio 1555 and it doesn't find any devices. First of all i was reading this article:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/bluetooth-guide.xml (is this guide up to date at all ?)

i configured my kernel and recompiled it. This is my .config file:

```

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf64-x86-64"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS_NO__DO_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_CONSTRUCTORS=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_XACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=17

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_NS=y

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

CONFIG_PROC_PID_CPUSET=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT=y

CONFIG_RESOURCE_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

CONFIG_USER_NS=y

CONFIG_PID_NS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y

CONFIG_RD_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_RD_LZMA=y

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PERF_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_EVENT_PROFILE=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SLUB=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_MARKERS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="anticipatory"

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU_ENABLED_BY_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_API=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=64

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_I8K=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

CONFIG_NUMA=y

CONFIG_K8_NUMA=y

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NODES_SPAN_OTHER_NODES=y

CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MLOCK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MLOCKED_PAGE_BIT=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_EARLY_PFN_TO_NID=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_HEADER=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CAN_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE_RTC=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION_NVS=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_DMAR=y

CONFIG_DMAR_DEFAULT_ON=y

CONFIG_DMAR_FLOPPY_WA=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

CONFIG_PCCARD=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

CONFIG_YENTA=y

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG=y

CONFIG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_INET6_AH=y

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

CONFIG_NETLABEL=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_LLC=y

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

CONFIG_HAMRADIO=y

CONFIG_BT=y

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_LL=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_OLD_REGULATORY=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_LIB80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_DEFAULT_PS_VALUE=1

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel"

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES=y

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=16384

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP=y

CONFIG_PATA_IT821X=y

CONFIG_PATA_IT8213=y

CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y

CONFIG_PATA_SCH=y

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_AUTODETECT=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=y

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_PHYLIB=m

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

CONFIG_E1000=y

CONFIG_TIGON3=m

CONFIG_TR=y

CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211=y

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_FDDI=y

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDJOY=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ZHENHUA=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP=m

CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET=y

CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=m

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=32

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_I801=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_SUPPORT=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_COMMON=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ALLOW_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_SIMPLE=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA8290=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA9887=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5761=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5767=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT20XX=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC2028=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC5000=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MC44S803=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS=m

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_VGASTATE=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_DDC=y

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

CONFIG_FB_VGA16=y

CONFIG_FB_UVESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_EFI=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6=y

CONFIG_SOUND=m

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ=m

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_ELD=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_HID_DRAGONRISE=y

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

CONFIG_HID_KYE=y

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=y

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

CONFIG_HID_NTRIG=y

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=y

CONFIG_PANTHERLORD_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=y

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=y

CONFIG_HID_SONY=y

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=y

CONFIG_HID_GREENASIA=y

CONFIG_HID_SMARTJOYPLUS=y

CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED=y

CONFIG_HID_THRUSTMASTER=y

CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_WACOM=m

CONFIG_HID_ZEROPLUS=y

CONFIG_ZEROPLUS_FF=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

CONFIG_EDAC=y

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

CONFIG_DMADEVICES=y

CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

CONFIG_EFI_VARS=y

CONFIG_DMIID=y

CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND=y

CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_FSNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_QUOTA_TREE=y

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_VMCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_MISC_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=y

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=2048

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS=y

CONFIG_TIMER_STATS=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK=y

CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NOP_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_FP_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_SYSCALLS=y

CONFIG_RING_BUFFER=y

CONFIG_EVENT_TRACING=y

CONFIG_CONTEXT_SWITCH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_TRACING=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TRACER=y

CONFIG_TRACING_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_BRANCH_PROFILE_NONE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KMEMCHECK=y

CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_NX_TEST=m

CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

CONFIG_DEBUG_BOOT_PARAMS=y

CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING=y

CONFIG_KEYS=y

CONFIG_KEYS_DEBUG_PROC_KEYS=y

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES=y

CONFIG_LSM_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=65536

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM_VALUE=1

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DISABLE=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DEVELOP=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_AVC_STATS=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_CHECKREQPROT_VALUE=1

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCOMP=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WORKQUEUE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_IRQCHIP=y

CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

CONFIG_BINARY_PRINTF=y

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_LAST_BIT=y

CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_GZIP=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

CONFIG_NLATTR=y

```

So i think everything with kernel is OK. Next, i checked if Gentoo can recognize any devices at all. So here is my lsusb output:

```

Bus 006 Device 002: ID 09da:000a A4 Tech Co., Ltd Port Mouse

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 413c:8157 Dell Computer Corp. Integrated Keyboard

Bus 003 Device 004: ID 413c:8158 Dell Computer Corp. Integrated Touchpad / Trackstick

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0a5c:4500 Broadcom Corp. BCM2046B1 USB 2.0 Hub (part of BCM2046 Bluetooth)

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0c45:63eb Microdia

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

Finally i installed those packages: emerge net-wireless/bluez-libs net-wireless/bluez-utils net-wireless/bluez-firmware. Then i typed hciconfig and nothing :/ No answer, no devices found. I tried to use hcitool scan but there was error:

```

localhost bartek # hcitool scan

Device is not available: No such device

```

So what's wrong with my Gentoo ?  :Smile:  On this laptop bluetooth works very well on Ubuntu for example ( i have 3 systems, Windows for games, Gentoo to normal use and Ubuntu just for my studies on university)

----------

## SamuliSuominen

 *Astarot wrote:*   

> Finally i installed those packages: emerge net-wireless/bluez-libs net-wireless/bluez-utils net-wireless/bluez-firmware. Then i typed hciconfig and nothing :/ No answer, no devices found. I tried to use hcitool scan but there was error:
> 
> 

 

That's the first thing that got my eyelip twitching.    :Shocked: 

bluez-libs is obsolete, and replaced by net-wireless/bluez

----------

## cwr

I can't recall all the dependencies, but I had lot of trouble with bluez-gnome

and in the end just emerged blueman, which worked fine.  There are a whole

lot of different "bluez" packages, all of which block each other, and seems best

to emerge the higher level package you want and let it sort out its own libraries.

Will

----------

## Astarot

I unemerged bluez-*** and emerged just bluez in version 4.60 i guess and still the same errors :/

----------

## Rexilion

 *Astarot wrote:*   

> I unemerged bluez-*** and emerged just bluez in version 4.60 i guess and still the same errors :/

 

Do you have sane settings when it comes to useflags? (hal, udev, policykit, devicekit etc)

I also had a lot of trouble using bluez, so that is why I switched to wolf31o2's overlay which fixed a lot for me.

----------

## Astarot

I didn't change any USE flags and i didn't changed /etc/portage/package.use or something similar. Here is my output of emerge -av bluez:

```

localhost bartek # emerge -av bluez

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/bluez-4.60  USE="alsa consolekit gstreamer usb -caps -cups -debug -old-daemons -pcmcia -test-programs*" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

```

This is my emerge --info:

```

bartek@localhost ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================                                     

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T6400_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 10 Feb 2010 08:00:01 +0000                                                      

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37                                                                            

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10                                                                            

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r4, 2.6.4-r1, 3.1.1-r1                                                       

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.0-r2                                                                           

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                                              

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.0-r1                                                                           

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2                                                                                

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65                                                                         

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.3, 1.11.1                                                 

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20                                                                               

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3                                                                              

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                             

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b                                                                             

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1                                                                          

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"                                                                          

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"                                                                                      

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                            

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"                                                                        

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                             

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"                                              

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"                                                                                                                                     

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"                                                                                                                         

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage/layman/pro-audio /usr/local/portage/layman/roslin /usr/local/portage/layman/kde /usr/local/portage /usr/local/portage/layman/multimedia /usr/local/portage/layman/x11"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 avi bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cxx dbus djvu dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gadu gdbm gif gimp git glx gpm gstreamer hal iconv ipv6 java jpeg kde lame laptop ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx mng mnt modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl phonon plasma png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl semantic-desktop session spell spl sql sse sse2 sse4 ssl ssse3 startup-notification subversion svg sysfs tcpd threads thumbnail thunar tiff truetype udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vim-syntax vorbis webkit wifi x264 xine xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en pl" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon fglrx v4l"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

And this is my make.conf file:

```

bartek@localhost ~ $ cat /etc/make.conf

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

USE="-xinerama -emacs -cups -gtk -gnome -nv -nvidia -esd  semantic-desktop qt3 udev plasma truetype sql mysql consolekit sdl v4l  v4l2 webkit qt3support hal bash-completion X java unicode nls qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr mp3 mmx sse sse2 ssse3 sse4 thumbnail mnt gadu phonon vorbis x264 alsa gstreamer real samba git vim-syntax laptop threads  wifi gimp ssl djvu ffmpeg svg  subversion ogg oggvorbis flac xine nsplugin hal dbus acpi xvid jpeg ncurses xv glx lame python perl sdl opengl avi png tiff gif aac nptl"

LINGUAS="en pl"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch preserve-libs"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon fglrx v4l"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf

```

Are you sure that everything is ok with my kernel & drivers ? If there is no devices/interfaces so there must be some wrong configuration or kernel module missing rather than wrong version of bluez (i guess). On Ubuntu i just have kernel 2.6.31 - the same as now on Gentoo - and bluez 4.6 (also the same version) and Bluetooth works simply perfect on my laptop. But not on Gentoo which is more important for me :/

----------

## Rexilion

These are the options I have enabled for bluetooth:

```
CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=y

# CONFIG_BT_SCO is not set

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=y

# CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER is not set

# CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI is not set

# CONFIG_BT_MRVL is not set
```

SCO is for soundtransfer which I don't have

RFCOMM is for internet through the phone

BNEP is for internet through the computer (requested from the phone)

HIDP is for controlling my computer with my telephone

HCIBTUSB is the driver I need for USB bluetooth sticks

I you need at least the driver and rfcomm.

----------

## Astarot

Now i have the same settings and nothing changed :/ I really don't know what's wrong, maybe it's not kernel ? Who knows, the result is that Bluetooth works on Ubuntu 9.10 but not on Gentoo on the same laptop. It's weird...

----------

## cwr

Well, blueman 1.10 and bluez 4.39-r2 worked for me with the kernel (30) settings:

CONFIG_BT

  _L2CAP

  _SCO

  _RFCOMM

  _RFCOMM_TTY

  _HIDP

  _HCIBTUSB

  _HCIUART

  _HCIUART_H4

  _HCIUART_BCSP

  _HCIUART_LL

  _HCIVHCI

I have no idea what all that does; I basically enabled everything that looked

vaguely relevant, and it worked.

Good luck - Will

----------

## Rexilion

Plus, it's quite possible that bluez is simply broken for you. I know, that is something you don't like to hear, but I also had a lot of struggle with bluez not working.

It seems that the errors indicate that your bluetooth antenna (the one attached to your computer) is not found at all.

What you could do, (if it's usb) activate the proc USB filesystem and see if the driver is attached to the device.

What you could do, (if it's builtin) then you need to do lspci -v and see if a driver is associated with your bluetooth device.

If you provide a little more info like:

- What kind of device is it?

- Do you use udev?

- Are your bluetooth modules loaded?

- Is there anything new in dmesg after you start fiddling around with it?

- What kernelversion?

- What useflags did you activate for the related packages? (hal, dbus, blueman, bluez)

- What versions are you *now* using?

Then I could give you more specific help which could help narrow down the problem...

Don't worry, you'll get there  :Wink:  .

----------

## keyson

Hi,

Can't find it now. But I don't think they have fixed it.

If you have a built in bluetooth the udev is not finding it.

You have to trigger the udev for it to find it.

Try to run

```

udevadm trigger

```

when you have it started up.

On my computer I have to unplug and replug the usb-bluetooth device, or run udevadm trigger

if it is plugged in when booting up. 

Also check the udev rules for the 0a5c:4500 (your broadcom) , so there is something that is triggering the load.

----------

## Astarot

 *Rexilion wrote:*   

> Plus, it's quite possible that bluez is simply broken for you. I know, that is something you don't like to hear, but I also had a lot of struggle with bluez not working.
> 
> It seems that the errors indicate that your bluetooth antenna (the one attached to your computer) is not found at all.
> 
> What you could do, (if it's usb) activate the proc USB filesystem and see if the driver is attached to the device.
> ...

 

Ok, i'm sorry for my absence, i was quite busy. So my gentoo is after some upgrades and now it looks like this:

lsusb -v

```

bartek@localhost ~ $ sudo lsusb -v | grep Bluetooth

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0a5c:4500 Broadcom Corp. BCM2046B1 USB 2.0 Hub (part of BCM2046 Bluetooth)

  idProduct          0x4500 BCM2046B1 USB 2.0 Hub (part of BCM2046 Bluetooth)

```

Im not pretty sure if you need whole lsusb -v, it's so big junk of code :/ This is Dell Studio 1555 with build-in bluetooth device. 

Yes, i do. I use udev:

```

bartek@localhost ~ $ sudo emerge -av udev

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-151-r1  USE="devfs-compat old-hd-rules -extras (-selinux) -test" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

```

I have none bluetooth modules loaded, because i went mad and marked everything relevant to Bluetooth with * in kernel  :Very Happy:  I don't think it's clever.

Here is my dmesg after rebooting with kernel with everything build-in:

```

bartek@localhost ~ $ dmesg | grep Bluetooth

[    0.173063] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.15

[    0.173063] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[    0.173063] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[    0.434982] Bluetooth: Virtual HCI driver ver 1.3

[    0.435031] Bluetooth: HCI UART driver ver 2.2

[    0.435034] Bluetooth: HCI H4 protocol initialized

[    0.435035] Bluetooth: HCI BCSP protocol initialized

[    0.435037] Bluetooth: HCILL protocol initialized

[    0.435039] Bluetooth: Broadcom Blutonium firmware driver ver 1.2

[    0.435087] Bluetooth: Digianswer Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.10

[    0.435133] Bluetooth: BlueFRITZ! USB driver ver 1.2

[    0.435364] Bluetooth: Generic Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.6

[    0.435419] Bluetooth: Atheros AR30xx firmware driver ver 1.0

[    0.441691] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.14

[    0.441692] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[    0.441695] Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.6

[    0.441696] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

[    0.441740] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

[    0.441743] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

[    0.441745] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11

[    0.441746] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

[    0.441748] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

[    0.441750] Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2

```

My kernel version is 2.6.33. And here are my packages:

```

bartek@localhost ~ $ sudo emerge -av hal

Hasło:                                  

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.14-r2  USE="X acpi consolekit crypt laptop -apm -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -policykit (-selinux)" 926 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 926 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] no

Quitting.

bartek@localhost ~ $ sudo emerge -av dbus

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-1.3.0-r1  USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux) -test" 1,482 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 1,482 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] no

Quitting.

bartek@localhost ~ $ sudo emerge -av bluez

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/bluez-4.61  USE="alsa consolekit gstreamer usb -caps -cups -debug -old-daemons -pcmcia -test-programs" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] no

Quitting.

bartek@localhost ~ $ sudo emerge -av blueman

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/blueman-1.10  USE="network nls -gnome" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] no

Quitting.

bartek@localhost ~ $

```

----------

## Rexilion

Could you please provide the output of (yes, please recompile it as a module  :Razz:  ):

modinfo bt_usb

and

for i in `ls /sys/module/bt_usb/parameters/`; do echo ">>>"$i"<<<" ; cat /sys/module/bt_usb/parameters/$i ; done

Also, try starting bluetooth and watch dmesg for errors.

Also please post the output of:

lsusb -d 0a5c:4500 -v -v -v

----------

## Astarot

So i recompiled my kernel and marked everything as a module. I guess you meant not bt_usb but btusb  :Smile:  So here we are:

```

localhost bartek # modinfo btusb

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/btusb.ko

license:        GPL

version:        0.6

description:    Generic Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.6

author:         Marcel Holtmann <marcel@holtmann.org>

srcversion:     2F94C92277FEDF7092CFED3

alias:          usb:v0C10p0000d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0BDBp1002d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v044Ep3002d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v044Ep3001d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v04BFp030Ad*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v057Cp3800d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v*p*d*dcE0dsc01dp01ic*isc*ip*

depends:        bluetooth

vermagic:       2.6.33-gentoo SMP mod_unload 

parm:           ignore_dga:Ignore devices with id 08fd:0001 (bool)

parm:           ignore_csr:Ignore devices with id 0a12:0001 (bool)

parm:           ignore_sniffer:Ignore devices with id 0a12:0002 (bool)

parm:           disable_scofix:Disable fixup of wrong SCO buffer size (bool)

parm:           force_scofix:Force fixup of wrong SCO buffers size (bool)

parm:           reset:Send HCI reset command on initialization (bool)

```

And so on:

```

localhost bartek # for i in `ls /sys/module/btusb/parameters/`; do echo ">>>"$i"<<<" ; cat /sys/module/btusb/parameters/$i ; done 

>>>disable_scofix<<<

N

>>>force_scofix<<<

N

>>>ignore_csr<<<

N

>>>ignore_dga<<<

N

>>>ignore_sniffer<<<

N

>>>reset<<<

Y

```

and after modprobe btusb my dmesg looks like this:

```

[  437.669618] Bluetooth: Generic Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.6

[  437.669670] usbcore: registered new interface driver btusb

```

Whole kernel's log is quite big so here is link to it: http://paste.org/pastebin/view/15965

Oh i almost forgot:

```

bartek@localhost ~ $ sudo lsusb -d 0a5c:4500 -v -v -v

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0a5c:4500 Broadcom Corp. BCM2046B1 USB 2.0 Hub (part of BCM2046 Bluetooth)

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x0a5c Broadcom Corp.

  idProduct          0x4500 BCM2046B1 USB 2.0 Hub (part of BCM2046 Bluetooth)

  bcdDevice            1.00

  iManufacturer           1 Broadcom

  iProduct                2 BCM2046B1

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower               94mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0001  1x 1 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             3

  wHubCharacteristic 0x0004

    Ganged power switching

    Compound device

    Ganged overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood       50 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent    100 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x0e

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0103 power enable connect

   Port 2: 0000.0103 power enable connect

   Port 3: 0000.0100 power

Device Status:     0x0001

  Self Powered

```

This is a "bonus" - my lsmod from Ubuntu:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

binfmt_misc            10220  1 

ppdev                   8232  0 

bridge                 56384  0 

stp                     3012  1 bridge

bnep                   15168  2 

snd_hda_codec_atihdmi     4320  1 

snd_hda_codec_idt      72976  1 

snd_pcm_oss            44704  0 

snd_hda_intel          31880  2 

snd_hda_codec          87584  3 snd_hda_codec_atihdmi,snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               9352  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_mixer_oss          18976  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_pcm                93160  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_seq_dummy           3460  0 

snd_seq_oss            33440  0 

snd_seq_midi            8192  0 

snd_rawmidi            27360  1 snd_seq_midi

iptable_filter          3872  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      8448  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi

lib80211_crypt_tkip    10016  0 

ip_tables              21200  1 iptable_filter

snd_seq                60608  6 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_timer              26992  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq

snd_seq_device          8308  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq

sdhci_pci               8928  0 

sdhci                  20484  1 sdhci_pci

ricoh_mmc               4480  0 

joydev                 13088  0 

x_tables               25832  1 ip_tables

led_class               5256  1 sdhci

wl                   1277380  0 

fglrx                2278776  31 

snd                    77096  16 snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device

lib80211                7812  2 lib80211_crypt_tkip,wl

dell_wmi                3216  0 

btusb                  14260  4 

soundcore               9088  1 snd

snd_page_alloc         10928  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

uvcvideo               65260  0 

videodev               43360  1 uvcvideo

v4l1_compat            16804  2 uvcvideo,videodev

v4l2_compat_ioctl32    13344  1 videodev

dell_laptop             9692  0 

psmouse                57124  0 

serio_raw               6596  0 

dcdbas                  9136  1 dell_laptop

lp                     11908  0 

parport                40528  2 ppdev,lp

reiserfs              247720  2 

hid_a4tech              3392  0 

usbhid                 43968  0 

ohci1394               33780  0 

ieee1394              100896  1 ohci1394

tg3                   123748  0 

video                  23612  0 

output                  3680  1 video

intel_agp              32816  0 

```

All my problem is some kind of magic :/Last edited by Astarot on Thu Mar 04, 2010 12:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Rexilion

Try:

```
echo 1 > /sys/module/btusb/parameters/force_scofix
```

and then check if bluetooth works (reset it if possible). 

Also try booting with the fix appended after your kernel line:

kernel /boot/kernel ..... btusb.force_scofix=1

----------

## Astarot

Nothing, simply nothing changed  :Confused:  I guess i have to give up. That's impossible to run Bluetooth on Dell Studio 1555 on Gentoo. As you can see i tried everything. BTW what does hid2hci do ?

----------

## Rexilion

I have seen evidence on the net that it should work, as a final resort try switching kernel versions. I'm flat out of idea's here   :Confused: 

I have no idea what hid2hci does, try running it   :Razz: 

----------

## MickKi

Thanks for pointing to this thread Rexilion.

Same bluetooth device, similar laptop (XPS 16), same problem.   :Sad: 

The hid2hci command switches between the native HCI bluetooth receiver mode and the HID USB emulation.  It used to be in one of the configuration files, but was removed with the latest version of bluez (I am now trying out net-wireless/bluez-4.63 just in case).

I'm on kernel 2.6.32-gentoo-r8 and have enabled this much:

 cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i BT

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTSDIO=m

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

# CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1 is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI is not set

# CONFIG_BT_MRVL is not set

CONFIG_MAC_EMUMOUSEBTN=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_BTRFS_FS is not set

but my device will not be recognised:

$ hcitool inq

Inquiring ...

Inquiry failed.: No such device

Is there a point in enabling CONFIG_BT_HCIUART?  I left it out because this is an embedded USB device rather than a dongle or similar.  I have more details on the hardware here.

----------

## Rexilion

 *MickKi wrote:*   

> Is there a point in enabling CONFIG_BT_HCIUART?  I left it out because this is an embedded USB device rather than a dongle or similar.  I have more details on the hardware here.

 

Okay, I don't think it works but you should give it a shot  :Smile:  .

Also try:

```
hcitool dev
```

and

```
touch /var/lock/subsys/local

/etc/init.d/bluetooth restart
```

as a last resort. Try recompiling bluez with the old daemons useflag and retry the above solutions.

Good luck!

----------

## MickKi

It doesn't work I'm afraid.  I've recompiled bluez with the old-daemons, then:  

```
$ hcitool inq

Inquiring ...

Inquiry failed.: No such device

$ hcitool dev

Devices:

$
```

the /var/lock/subsys was empty:

```
$ ls -la /var/lock/subsys/

total 1

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 2 Feb 28 16:56 .

drwxrwxr-x 4 root uucp 5 Apr  5 23:19 ..
```

so I added the local file you suggested and set it to group uucp, but it still cannot find any device.

It may be worth mentioning that my blackberry can see the bluetooth on the laptop, but it fails to connect to it.  hciconfig and hcitools fail to find anything at all.   :Sad: 

----------

## Rexilion

Can you try a newer kernel? 2.6.33 or maybe even 2.6.34?

----------

## Balage

 *Astarot wrote:*   

> Nothing, simply nothing changed  I guess i have to give up. That's impossible to run Bluetooth on Dell Studio 1555 on Gentoo. As you can see i tried everything. BTW what does hid2hci do ?

 

Hi!

Try this.

```
hid2hci --method dell -v 413c -p 8158 --mode hci
```

There is an udev rules script in the bluez's source which is not installed by the ebuild.

Named bluetooth-hid2hci.rules. It contains Dell specific rules to switch the bluetooth into HCI mode.

Older bluez ebuilds had a conf.d settings which made the bluetooth initscript to do this switch automatically. But now this support is missing from the ebuild. At least from 4.63.

Maybe we can report it into the bugzilla.

Regards.

Balage

----------

## Balage

 *Balage wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Maybe we can report it into the bugzilla.
> 
> Regards.
> ...

 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=315749

----------

